# Suspension Difference In SE and GXE



## Hachiroku64 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Guys, 
I was wondering if there is a difference in the suspension of an 1998-2001 Altima SE and the GXE? I know that the noticable difference is the foglight, rear spoiler, alloy wheels, cluster gauge. Which components of the suspension is different?


----------



## SVTRocket (May 28, 2007)

The SE has sport tuned shocks, wider tires, 4 wheel disc brakes


----------

